# Poll: if your DTivo has NOT received the 6.xx DST Update



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Does your TSN match your software version?
One of My Tivo's does not because I used the same 6.2 image as my DSR704.
One Tivo has the update, the other, does not.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried Russ's changeSW script? I used it to get around a Slicer 1.3 problem not recognizing 6.2a as valid software.

Perhaps you could change the sw name to correspond w/ your TSN. Then try to "force" the update.

Just textedit the script to customize to for your unit.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4676591&&#post4676591


----------



## dishdudes (Mar 19, 2006)

texster said:


> Have you tried Russ's changeSW script? I used it to get around a Slicer 1.3 problem not recognizing 6.2a as valid software.
> 
> Perhaps you could change the sw name to correspond w/ your TSN. Then try to "force" the update.
> 
> ...


I have 4 DTivos @home all have the DSR704 image, 2 are DVR 40's all got the slices. Have one in the office with DSR704 image on a DVR40, no slices. Only diff is I turned off the Yellow Stars/Showcases here..


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

All of my Tivo's are the same model so that was the easy part. Now would be a good time to switch to the correct version for your model if you don't have it in 6.2. The download includes all versions so you just need to slice to the correct one. I could be wrong. I ended up having to download the slices from torrent and used slicer to do the upgrade. Fairly painless update. 

Finding the right right superpatch for 6.2a was probably the hardest part. I tried to do the superpatch diff file method to update, but kept getting errors. I ended up finding the superpatch that someone did completely and had posted that I had DL'd before it was taken down. They really need to get a new official version out from time to time, otherwise you end up with a string of patches thgat need to be installed in a specific order in order to work. Or even in the case of DTivo's make it separate becaause the only updates that DTV will be doing is for error correction (fix datastream and DST) and not major OS updates like SA's. Now would be a good time to roll a new official ALL patches version since the DTivo's noiw all have the updates and won't be upgraded again (most likely ever) except to fix major holes which I doubt there are any.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

texster said:


> Have you tried Russ's changeSW script? I used it to get around a Slicer 1.3 problem not recognizing 6.2a as valid software.
> 
> Perhaps you could change the sw name to correspond w/ your TSN. Then try to "force" the update.
> 
> ...


FYI, that is not an issue with the version of slicer I DL'd last night.


----------



## dishdudes (Mar 19, 2006)

I bought the slicer too.. Well worth the 20 bucks and makes the install painless..


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

I have two hacked units that are different models. They are both running the correct version for the service numbers, and neither of them has received the slices for 6.2a. I ran the add6x.tcl script with was posted at DDB, and I've had them call in numerous times (though I don't like to do that). This has been for about the last two weeks now, and as I said, neither of them has ever had the 6.2a slices downloaded. 

I firmly believe we must be about to see a 6.2b coming soon. Otherwise, it makes no sense that they would have stopped sending out the 6.2a update.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok this is pretty much what I'm thinking too.


----------



## Joe C (Jul 8, 2002)

None of my units have 6.2a slices.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I have three different models, all had the proper 6.2 on them. All are subscribed and connected (HDVR2 only has one line).

All were Zippered and superpatched. The SD-DVR80 had the phone line still connected for caller ID (although I may remove that). I ran add6x.tcl on all three. I tried internet dialing on the HDVR2 several times on several days, and phone dialing with the SD-DVR80. All that resulted in was me needing to remove the MRV certs (and apparently, and upload/reset of logs).

None received 6.2a slices.

I've uploaded the slices to the HDVR2 and updated it, and it seems fine. log growth seems reasonable and space seems good. I don't use this one much, but it certainly hasn't rebooted of its own accord yet.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

On my unsubbed unit which couldn't get the slices, it had a wrong model image. When I downloaded the slices, I loaded the one for the proper TSN, and all is well! So, when loading the slices with installSw.itcl, you can use the slice that corrosponds to what the service number SHOULD be. Not sure about using the slicer this way.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

None of my tivo's (4 total) TSN number and s/w version matched and they all got the 6.2a update.


----------

